# low ft3?



## jsan (Jan 7, 2011)

Early last year a CBC revealed a TSH of 0.41. Doc sent me to endo. Endo did ultrasound to reveal goiter and nodule that was not yet big enough to FNA. Bloodwork revealed an increased TSH (0.93) and the following:

TSH 0.93
FT4 1.3 (0.8-1.8)
FT3 306 (230-420)
TSI 98 (<125)
TPO <10 (<35)
TgAB <20 (<20)

At the time I felt ok so he told me to come back in 6 months for another ultrasound. In the meantime, I started having heart palpitations. I had them test my blood and they only did TSH - 0.93. Holter monitor confirmed about 1000 PVCs in 24 hours. I also had bloodwork at the ER, which came in with TSH 1.98 and FT4 1.09 (no ranges provided). Doc wouldn't rule out thyroid involvement of my heart palps, but since my labs were ok at the time he didn't want to do anything.

I just had my 6 month follow up. Ultrasound showed my nodule grew to 1.14cm. He is sending me for RAIU on Wednesday. Here are my labs...

TSH 0.46 (0.40-4.5)
FT4 1.4 (0.8-1.8)
FT3 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

Does my FT3 seem low, considering my low-normal TSH? I know the positive TSI suggests Graves, but do other numbers point to anything?

I had heart palpitations when my TSH was 1.98 and when it was at 0.46 so I have no idea if they are related to all of this.

I still feel alright except for my occasional palpitations, but lately I have been SO forgetful and I cannot concentrate on ANYTHING. I blamed it on the holidays but I guess I can't use that excuse anymore..

If it helps, both paternal grandparents are hypo and my aunt (their daughter) has Hashi's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsan said:


> Early last year a CBC revealed a TSH of 0.41. Doc sent me to endo. Endo did ultrasound to reveal goiter and nodule that was not yet big enough to FNA. Bloodwork revealed an increased TSH (0.93) and the following:
> 
> TSH 0.93
> FT4 1.3 (0.8-1.8)
> ...


Welcome to the board. You are hyperthyroid. TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

TSI

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Your FT3 is rather low and that is because you have blocking and binding antibodies and autoantibodies to the TSI which is a stimulating antibody. This is knocking the over production of thyroxine out of the saddle thus skewing the test.

I am so glad you are going for RAIU and the main reason why is because cancer has to be ruled out here. Cancer and hyper are often in cahoots. So, I hope NOT but it is best to err onthe side of caution.

Once again, welcome. I am sorry for your troubles and if you like, please let us know about the RAIU results.


----------

